# Struting Hen



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone every seen a hen in full strut?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

nope


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have and i think it was the same as you is this jake?


----------



## young_gun33 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah it is. i thought i would post it on here to see if any one else has seen it before.


----------



## Hayudog (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of a smoke phase or pied hen strutting. She actually has about a 4" beard.


----------

